

Proof from IEEE that lottery can be technically rigged [video] - est
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkhMCCOHFmM&feature=player_embedded

======
est
Previously on reddit:

<http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/acvd0/>

